# android tivo stream app not working. says unauthorized modifications detected



## ddorbuck

hey all. I downloaded the new tivo app for my android phone this morning expecting to be able to stream shows to my device but my excitement was quickly extinguished with the error "unauthorized modifications detected" and I could not stream to my phone. Now not blow this out of perportion but my android is stock android 4.4.4 on my moto x (gen 1). I did have developer options turned on to speed up menu speed but i disabled that and rebooted. My phone is not rooted nor do i run any third party launcher. Just the google now launcher. Its pretty much stock android.

So I have a feeling i am out of luck getting this to work but does anyone have a list from tivo on what it determines as being unauthorized mods?

Thanks.


----------



## ilovedvrs

try turning off developer options?

I was surprised it worked on my non-rooted oneplus one phone.

I expected it not to work.


----------



## ddorbuck

no change with developer options turned off. app not working. same error "unauthorized modifications detected"

I work in IT and have most of my life. Its stuff like this that reminds me concerning android why we cant have nice things.


----------



## crxssi

So you are saying you have not rooted your device?


----------



## profet

Years of waiting for this...

Running Cyanogenmod 11 on a Samasung Galaxy S4.

Getting Unauthorized.

This is my last tivo product.


----------



## ddorbuck

crxssi, yes my device is stock android 4.4.4 not rooted.


----------



## bradleys

profet said:


> Years of waiting for this...
> 
> Running Cyanogenmod 11 on a Samasung Galaxy S4.
> 
> Getting Unauthorized.
> 
> This is my last tivo product.


The IOS app doesn't work on rooted Apple products either, so this shouldn't be much of a surprise - actually it is very much expected behavior.

After a few weeks the root community was able to cloak rooted IOS devices so they could work - if you want to keep a rooted phone - I would look to that community for assistance.


----------



## ott918

I'm seeing the same issue with my moto x, also never rooted and I don't have developer options turned on. I haven't done anything that I can think of that would have caused this problem. I did order this right when the first came out and have the "custom phrase" when I power on the phone, do you think that might be related?

My fiancee's Galaxy S5 works fine to stream, so it's definitely something related to my phone.

I attempted to contact Tivo and they suggested removing the app, rebooting, and reinstalling, but I continue to face the same issue.

Any thoughts?


----------



## steveliv

in a similar boat with an unrooted, but unlocked bootloader moto x (2013).

Update:

connecting to wifi in the house allows for in house streaming, but still the same issue trying to stream over 4g.


----------



## 1hodgkry

Same issue on my unrooted S4. I did have developer options enabled, but have since disabled them. Did not fix it. However, the developer options menu is still visible in the settings menu (The menu is not visible by default). I am wondering if re-hiding the developer options menu will make any effect. Unfortunately the only solution on a Samsung device is factory reset. On non-Samsung devices the following will re-hide the developer options menu...

Re-Hide Developer Options:

go to your apps (menu -settings - apps, or menu - manage apps)
Under "All," scroll down until you find "Settings"
Tap on settings and then clear data/cache

This will NOT reset any settings, it will simply remove Developer options from the Settings menu


----------



## steveliv

Same behavior on my wife's Galaxy S4... the support page says that the streaming out of home function doesn't require any special open Inbound ports... not sure what is going on here...


----------



## ott918

I tried clearing the data and cache just to try something and it didn't work either. It doesn't seem to be consistent based on the model so maybe it is something else like an app?


----------



## ddorbuck

hey all, I have tried a number of things through the day to try and get this working on my stock moto x. Some items done were I re-hid the developer options menu, restarted phone, switched back to the stock launcher from the google now launcher. All resulted in no change, same error. My wife also has the same phone as me and I tried it on hers and same error and wont stream. I am not lucky like others where it streams inside your home, no streaming at all for me.

Not sure how TiVo will address this since I wonder if we are the minority on this app throwing this specific error?

my one thought is what kernel runtime are you using that gives this error? I had switched to ART a while ago for speed and not using Delvik on mine or my wifes.
Is this it? Is the runtime causing this issue?

Thanks all for the comments. doug


----------



## PCurry57

I had to reinstall the original/official ROM on my Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 {SM-T217S} "Hide my ROOT" didn't work.


----------



## Grakthis

ddorbuck said:


> hey all, I have tried a number of things through the day to try and get this working on my stock moto x. Some items done were I re-hid the developer options menu, restarted phone, switched back to the stock launcher from the google now launcher. All resulted in no change, same error. My wife also has the same phone as me and I tried it on hers and same error and wont stream. I am not lucky like others where it streams inside your home, no streaming at all for me.
> 
> Not sure how TiVo will address this since I wonder if we are the minority on this app throwing this specific error?
> 
> my one thought is what kernel runtime are you using that gives this error? I had switched to ART a while ago for speed and not using Delvik on mine or my wifes.
> Is this it? Is the runtime causing this issue?
> 
> Thanks all for the comments. doug


The odds that TiVo has tested this app in ART are pretty slim. I'm not saying that caused it, but I am saying, that's a testing scenario that is unlikely to have come up on a small team of inexperienced android developers.


----------



## mustang1068

Same error on Moto G - not rooted or modified in any way

we waited 2 years for this?


----------



## 1hodgkry

Has anyone contacted Tivo Support regarding this?


----------



## ott918

I have been in contact with Tivo support. Here are the two replies, neither of which has done anything for me:



> We do not have a method to determine what exactly may be causing this error, typically it will only appear if your Android device has been rooted. First, please uninstall the TiVo app from your device. After uninstalling, reboot your device and then finally reinstall the application. Do you continue to receive the "unauthorized modifications" error?


And after the first reply, I asked about the custom start-up wording that was added to my phone when I bought it and customized it:



> Simple modifications like this could definitely be a factor. You can try powercycling the phone and reverting to your original configuration to identify if you continue receiving 'Unauthorized Modification' messages. You may also want to verify with your phone service provider or the manufacturer of the phone that the base software version hasn't been altered through regular use over time.


But others are seeing issues with phones other than the Moto X, so I presume that customization that AT&T/Motorola did to the phone is not the cause, nor do I know how to change or remove it.

And as far as kernel runtime, mine is on Dalvik.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hi all,

We are looking into why some configurations are reported as being rooted when they are not. At some point I may ask for volunteers to help troubleshoot. (We are working with a few customers already.)

Hang tight -- we're working to figure this out.

--Margret


----------



## 1hodgkry

I got finally got it to work on my Samsung Galaxy S4. I went to http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares, and downloaded the official firmware for my device and carrier and flashed it to my phone using Odin3. I chose this method over a factory reset, because all it does is overwrite your current firmware, and does not require you to setup your phone and all of your apps again. I believe that Odin3 is only compatible with Samsung devices.

This phone has NEVER been rooted, but i did enable the developer options a few weeks ago. Disabling developer options did not fix the issue for me. I don't know if that messed with something on my phone, but flashing the official firmware seemed to overwrite whatever was causing streaming issues. I was on 4.4.2 before, and just flashed the official 4.4.2 on top of it. Here is a youtube video if it helps anyone.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGZGSqCZvvk[/media]

Just for fun, I re-enabled developer options in my phone, and it did not effect streaming ability.


----------



## ddorbuck

Margret, thank you for taking the time to read this thread and respond. I realize with all the android models out in the market and various software revisions installed on phones and tablets this can be a support nightmare for your team. Please keep us updated if you can and I look forward to a release that works.


----------



## ott918

I received an email this morning from a program manager asking if I would like to test a patch build, so maybe this will fix it! I'll let you know as I hear more.


----------



## TiVoMargret

We could use a few more volunteers to help us troubleshoot this issue.

If you're willing to help, please email [email protected] with the subject "Not Rooted".

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## profet

Copy of email sent to TiVoMargret:



> Hello Margret,
> 
> I just wanted to voice my displeasure with the recently released TiVo application for Android. I purchased my Roamio Pro with the knowledge that it has a built in "TiVo Stream" device. I knew at the time that only iOS devices were supported but Android support was "coming soon." Here we are a year later and the Android application is finally released but is totally crippled.
> 
> I understand that the iOS applications require the user to have a non "jailbroken" device as the iOS application allows downloading of media. The Android application only allows streaming. So I'm not sure why this anti-root nonsense is part of the application. HBOGo, Netflix, FXNow, etc are all streaming content to my rooted phone and don't seem to have any plans to stop. Even my TV provider, Optimum/Cablevision, allows me to stream live TV to my rooted Android device.
> 
> It just seems, to me, that by excluding the most tech savvy users from using your product, you are guaranteeing that these users (who often have the most influence in the decision making of less tech savvy users) do not recommend your product.
> 
> As a software developer and a long time TiVo customer (bought my first TiVo device in 2004), I am going to have to stop recommending TiVo to friends and family.


----------



## ott918

Just to update, I tried the beta version that the Program Manager provided to me and it still has the same issue. I've provided them logs, as they requested, so we'll see where we go next.


----------



## bradleys

profet said:


> Copy of email sent to TiVoMargret:


Such crocodile tears....

You knew based on the IOS app that rooted devices would not be supported. You know this is a bow to content owners - not some arbitrary limitation from tivo.

And you know that within the next few weeks the android developer community will have it hidden via one of the cloak app.

Being a highly technical guy myself - I haven't rooted a phone in years. I have better things to do with my time, but I also have very little sympathy for those that do when something breaks.


----------



## NJ Webel

Not only that, but they are working to include downloading, and will require non-rooted devices when that functionality is enabled.

'Totally crippled' is a way overblown characterization, and to send an email such as that immediately following Margaret's request for troubleshooting help from this community reeks of poor taste.


----------



## aridon

Its ridiculous to go after rooted users when you allow much more damaging programs on PC to access your box which actually do harm. I don't know of any people ripping shows, stripping DRM and ripping out commercials from their phones with 32 to 128gb of storage. Happens ever day from TIVO to PC though. 

All you're doing is ticking off legit consumers and for zero reason.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

As always, complain to CableLabs and the cable lobby. It's their sandbox.


----------



## aridon

BigJimOutlaw said:


> As always, complain to CableLabs and the cable lobby. It's their sandbox.


Its not a requirement because Xfinity streams to rooted devices just fine as does Directv. Sling / Dish as well.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

DBS systems and their subsidiaries (Sling) don't answer to CableLabs and the cable lobby.

Comcast's live streaming is the result of multi-million dollar distribution deals with all of the content providers. You might as well say "well Netflix does it." It's not the same thing, as Tivo has no such deals and is not in any position to have such deals.


----------



## slowbiscuit

profet said:


> Copy of email sent to TiVoMargret:


Great job, and well said. Terrific point that you can stream anything you want from a wide variety of TV providers (including Xfinity ToGo on my rooted phone) but Tivo won't let you stream anything if you have root.

But the real problem here is the Neanderthals that run CableLabs, methinks.


----------



## slowbiscuit

BigJimOutlaw said:


> DBS systems and their subsidiaries (Sling) don't answer to CableLabs and the cable lobby.
> 
> Comcast's live streaming is the result of multi-million dollar distribution deals with all of the content providers. You might as well say "well Netflix does it." It's not the same thing, as Tivo has no such deals and is not in any position to have such deals.


Let me get this straight - Comcast does deals to allow streaming and doesn't care if your phone is rooted, but they don't have any influence over CableLabs' idiotic restrictions on Tivo.

Seriously?


----------



## Disconn3ct

BigJimOutlaw said:


> DBS systems and their subsidiaries (Sling) don't answer to CableLabs and the cable lobby.
> 
> Comcast's live streaming is the result of multi-million dollar distribution deals with all of the content providers. You might as well say "well Netflix does it." It's not the same thing, as Tivo has no such deals and is not in any position to have such deals.


These guys are the counter-example though. Cablecard, premium channels, etc... (Also, there was that java app - kmttg? something weird like that - that does it..)


----------



## Disconnect

Disconn3ct said:


> These guys are the counter-example though. Cablecard, premium channels, etc... (Also, there was that java app - kmttg? something weird like that - that does it..)


..figures, as soon as I finish posting I find my old password. doh!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

slowbiscuit said:


> Let me get this straight - Comcast does deals to allow streaming and doesn't care if your phone is rooted, but they don't have any influence over CableLabs' idiotic restrictions on Tivo.
> 
> Seriously?


Comcast's streaming is video streaming over the internet. It doesn't even "touch" the cable line spec. Copy protections are whatever Comcast and the content providers agree to, just as they do for Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.

You don't think the cable lobby wants Tivo to be on the same footing, do ya?  By definition Tivo's at a technical disadvantage unless they have content distribution deals with everyone, possibly including MSO's, and that's just not going to happen.

We all know it's ridiculous, including Tivo, but they gotta play by their rules if they want to have meaningful relationships with the MSO's or respect from the FCC.


----------



## profet

Disconn3ct said:


> These guys are the counter-example though. Cablecard, premium channels, etc... (Also, there was that java app - kmttg? something weird like that - that does it..)


Exactly.

http://www.hdhomerun.com/products/hdhomerun/prime/

That product specifically is a CableCard compatible device for streaming.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

kmttg's DRM-stripping is effectively the PC equivalent of rooting software in this context. That's not Tivo's creation. So just like PCs and iOS jailbreakers did, wait for an update.


----------



## ToastyZ71

Don't yell too loudly about Tivo2Go or KMTTG... don't want to get those apps pulled/banned!


----------



## caughey

If anyone was curious, Andy the Android emulator for PC (http://www.andyroid.net) also gets the "unauthorized modifications detected" message. Not unexpected.


----------



## slowbiscuit

profet said:


> Exactly.
> 
> http://www.hdhomerun.com/products/hdhomerun/prime/
> 
> That product specifically is a CableCard compatible device for streaming.


Yep and here's the streaming app on Android, which does exactly what Tivo says they can't do on rooted devices. And it's using a CableLabs-certified device, just like Tivo.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.silicondust.mg.upnp

The whole thing is just a farce and once again shows you how much Tivo is in bed with the cableCos instead of working for the retail customer.


----------



## dmfinley

slowbiscuit said:


> The whole thing is just a farce and once again shows you how much Tivo is in bed with the cableCos instead of working for the retail customer.


I dont think this is about being in bed with the cable company as much as not being able to sell their Tivo Mini boxes (with service). If you have something on your phone that allows it to stream to a TV and NOT have to pay $5 a month + $99 for equipment, well that would just be unprofitable. Either way, its all about the money, but at least identify the real problem. TiVO: Open it up and charge me $1 a month to stream from my phone directly to my tv instead of the tivo mini.


----------



## 1hodgkry

dmfinley said:


> I dont think this is about being in bed with the cable company as much as not being able to sell their Tivo Mini boxes (with service). If you have something on your phone that allows it to stream to a TV and NOT have to pay $5 a month + $99 for equipment, well that would just be unprofitable. Either way, its all about the money, but at least identify the real problem. TiVO: Open it up and charge me $1 a month to stream from my phone directly to my tv instead of the tivo mini.


There is no longer a service fee for Mini so that is not why.


----------



## rjacobsen

I have a Samsung Note 3
I got it fixed by doing a factory reset AND reloading stock rom, here's a site which can help with the process of loading stock rom onto note 3's
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2703006
Most programs can cloak the rooting of the phone, like with RootCloak, Tivo still found the root even with RootCloak.
Obviously doing a factory reset and reloading the stock Rom will completely delete all your phone data.


----------



## Disconnect

Root cloak and such just hide from android apps. It is detecting it in native code. (and possibly in android as well, but fixing that didn't help.) At the end of the day it just comes down to more tivo bs.


----------



## ott918

Update on the testing. I received an email today to test the latest version and I have confirmed it worked! No more modification message.


----------



## JonSCSL

ott918 said:


> Update on the testing. I received an email today to test the latest version and I have confirmed it worked! No more modification message.


Are you able to Dropbox it and post a link for us to try as well?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ott918

Sorry I was asked not to share the link. But they said they expect to release the new build this week.


----------



## JonSCSL

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## stonewallers

does anyone know where to check for a solution to get around being blocked on a modified device? I've been checking xda-developers but that seems to have stalled out. I wish I could work on it myself but it's beyond my abilities.

This really sucks for those of us that use a legacy device (droid bionic). I have no need to advance my hardware beyond where it is. The software that I'd be subjected to under stock would make my phone pretty unusable, not to mention that they've stopped updating it.


----------



## JonSCSL

stonewallers said:


> does anyone know where to check for a solution to get around being blocked on a modified device? I've been checking xda-developers but that seems to have stalled out. I wish I could work on it myself but it's beyond my abilities.
> 
> This really sucks for those of us that use a legacy device (droid bionic). I have no need to advance my hardware beyond where it is. The software that I'd be subjected to under stock would make my phone pretty unusable, not to mention that they've stopped updating it.


So there is no solution.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Webel

stonewallers said:


> does anyone know where to check for a solution to get around being blocked on a modified device? I've been checking xda-developers but that seems to have stalled out. I wish I could work on it myself but it's beyond my abilities.
> 
> This really sucks for those of us that use a legacy device (droid bionic). I have no need to advance my hardware beyond where it is. The software that I'd be subjected to under stock would make my phone pretty unusable, not to mention that they've stopped updating it.


You can't really blame TiVo for spotty legacy device support. Tech changes. Old protocols become unworkable. Your bionic came out four iphones ago, for goodness sake.

If the _device manufacturer _no longer supports their own device, why should TiVo be expected to support it?


----------



## stonewallers

NJ Webel said:


> You can't really blame TiVo for spotty legacy device support. Tech changes. Old protocols become unworkable. Your bionic came out four iphones ago, for goodness sake.
> 
> If the _device manufacturer _no longer supports their own device, why should TiVo be expected to support it?


I think you're missing the point. I'm not expecting them to support my legacy device. I'm supporting it myself. In fact, I have an android system that IS supported by tivo. There is no old, unworkable protocol on my phone (unless you are counting an older version of bluetooth, that thankfully still works with my heart rate monitor).

The problem is that they're blocking the ability to stream to my device which really isn't that outdated (even if Verizon and Motorola want you to believe it is). I think the specs are fairly close to the iphone5. It's somewhat ironic that if tvio had released the android streaming app a year and a half ago, I would have been on a non-rooted device with the exact same phone.


----------



## NJ Webel

In that respect, the specs to my old Windows XP desktop are fairly close to my Windows 8.1 laptop. 

Should I also expect the latest software I buy to work on both?


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

If you installed Windows 8.1 on your old laptop that USED to run XP, then yes (assuming hardware components and processors, drivers are compatible). That's the appropriate analogy here (although he had to "hack" the phone to get a current software version installed)


----------



## slowbiscuit

NJ Webel said:


> In that respect, the specs to my old Windows XP desktop are fairly close to my Windows 8.1 laptop.
> 
> Should I also expect the latest software I buy to work on both?


You're completely missing the point that he's running a rooted aftermarket ROM with a version of Android that is compatible with the app, except for root. That's the equivalent of upgrading an older PC from XP to Win7 or later (i.e., the hardware is not the issue).


----------



## Grakthis

What I want to know, more than anything, is how someone keeps a Droid Bionic PHYSICALLY intact for that long.

My poor Galaxy Nexus is just barely over 2 years old and it's got a huge crack across the screen and barely holds a charge for 6 hours.


----------



## stonewallers

Grakthis said:


> What I want to know, more than anything, is how someone keeps a Droid Bionic PHYSICALLY intact for that long.
> 
> My poor Galaxy Nexus is just barely over 2 years old and it's got a huge crack across the screen and barely holds a charge for 6 hours.


haha, getting a bit off topic but a good question. I have had to replace the screen twice (costs about $12 on Amazon). Not that difficult a repair. And due to others upgrading from their bionic I now have three batteries, two car mounts, a home and office mount and a lapdock. And I'm still grandfathered on unlimited data until Verizon changes that.

I'm tempted to upgrade because a quad processor and the increased screen resolution would be a big step up but the cost is losing all the functionality I currently have. And I really haven't run into a single app that I can't use that I want to use until this incident with tivo. I may blow through a fully charged battery when I'm mapping and tracking heart rate on a long run but I have the extra batteries for that.

I will note I was able to tether a friend's phone to mine, run the tivo streaming app on her phone and stream a show from my tivo through my cell phone's wireless connection to her phone. Funny, I can pass the tivo stream through my phone I just can't display it on my phone.

Oh well, I'm still hopeful someone with more skills than me will figure out how to get past the restriction. I figure it will also enable to output the stream through my hdmi out. That's what I'd really like to do, watch my tivo on a hotel tv while away from home.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Remaining off topic - what functionality would you lose by upgrading? Pretty much any android phone can be rooted and you can configure it the same way. Or do you mean the functionality you have with accessories?


----------



## stonewallers

Big Boy Laroux said:


> Remaining off topic - what functionality would you lose by upgrading? Pretty much any android phone can be rooted and you can configure it the same way. Or do you mean the functionality you have with accessories?


Yeah, I just meant all the accessories and my current setup. That would all be sunk costs. An upgrade would be the price of the phone (full price to keep unlimited data) plus all the newer accessories (those that exist, there isn't a lapdock anymore). The one thing I'd definitely lose would be the hdmi out. As far as I can tell that isn't on the newer phones. I think they handle hdmi out via USB but not sure how that works, my guess is it need a cable to convert USB to hdmi? Anyway, for something like a s5 plus two home docks, two car docks and cables it would be about $800-$900. Seems silly to pay that much just so I could add 1 app, when my current phone is perfectly fine for my needs.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

yeah, full price for a phone sucks (unless you're getting a nexus). I switched to sprint for unlimited everything a while ago, and never looked back. I've not had any issues with sprint (although i know some have). And i keep the standard 1.5 year upgrade cycle, with extending contract (never had an issue with being on-contract).

newer phones do support hdmi out with slimport or MHL.

I'm not a dock guy, either. I just need a charging cable. Is all the bionic stuff mini-usb? or is it proprietary to just that phone?


----------



## stonewallers

Big Boy Laroux said:


> ...
> 
> I'm not a dock guy, either. I just need a charging cable. Is all the bionic stuff mini-usb? or is it proprietary to just that phone?


it's micro USB so the cables will still work (I hear that's true even with the newer 3.0 interface). The problem is the form of the docks likely wouldn't work for other phones but who knows. I'm not adverse to modifying things (obviously from the theme of the thread).


----------



## libby2cm

stonewallers said:


> does anyone know where to check for a solution to get around being blocked on a modified device? I've been checking xda-developers but that seems to have stalled out. I wish I could work on it myself but it's beyond my abilities.
> 
> This really sucks for those of us that use a legacy device (droid bionic). I have no need to advance my hardware beyond where it is. The software that I'd be subjected to under stock would make my phone pretty unusable, not to mention that they've stopped updating it.


It's going to be tough to crack. As others mentioned, they look to be searching for root-related files using native android libraries, so traditional root cloak won't hook it. Best bet would be rootcloak plus w/cydia, as it works at a lower level in the OS, but cydia for android hasn't been updated in over a year, and I have yet to have a phone that it actually works on as-is. Ran into same issue with a new update from a popular MDM vendor's agent. So, SOL for now unless you return to stock.

IMO, I feel that vendors, and mobile device security advocates as a whole, go overboard with how much of a risk a rooted device is. When combined with a decent superuser app to act as a gatekeeper for root, and a slightly educated user, you are not much worse off than a standard user account in Windows with UAC enabled (which btw, many enterprises disable and give full admin rights directly to users anyway). So, I don't follow the logic. Perhaps if google tweaked android so that all apps ran containerized (not just sandboxed with uid's/gid's) and baked in root access with a built-in supported superuser app, we would all be better off and everyone would be happy.

As you mentioned, I also feel like a rooted device on a recent android build with it's inherent security patches puts you in a much better place than a non-rooted, yet easily exploitable build, especially since carriers only typically release 1 or 2 updates for a device during it's lifetime. Something has to give here... maybe cyanogenmod will give in one day and sell to google, and fix these stupid android ecosystem paradigms.


----------



## Grakthis

stonewallers said:


> haha, getting a bit off topic but a good question. I have had to replace the screen twice (costs about $12 on Amazon). Not that difficult a repair. And due to others upgrading from their bionic I now have three batteries, two car mounts, a home and office mount and a lapdock. And I'm still grandfathered on unlimited data until Verizon changes that.


Yeah, that all makes sense. I like new tech too much to repair an old phone. I prefer to upgrade to something more exciting.

Of course, that was true of me with PCs for most of my life until about 2006 when I built my last desktop, and I haven't built a new one since. I just keep maintaining this one.


----------



## tomhorsley

I'm kind of surprised no one has developed a custom kernel that can be taught to hide things from certain apps. It would be really difficult for any app to check for root with the kernel itself thwarting it at every turn. (Or maybe they have, and I haven't heard about it).


----------



## Disconnect

tomhorsley said:


> I'm kind of surprised no one has developed a custom kernel that can be taught to hide things from certain apps. It would be really difficult for any app to check for root with the kernel itself thwarting it at every turn. (Or maybe they have, and I haven't heard about it).


That is a lot more complex than it sounds, although .. hmm. I wonder if selinux could do it. Load a profile that locks down the Tivo app..

I'll put it in the back of my head to think about, but I hate working with selinux. (Once it is set up, its great, but writing modules is a pain.)


----------



## JonSCSL

Disconnect said:


> That is a lot more complex than it sounds, although .. hmm. I wonder if selinux could do it. Load a profile that locks down the Tivo app..
> 
> I'll put it in the back of my head to think about, but I hate working with selinux. (Once it is set up, its great, but writing modules is a pain.)


Are you talking about writing an xposed module or a kernel?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disconnect

JonSCSL said:


> Are you talking about writing an xposed module or a kernel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Neither. selinux is enabled on modern(ish) android devices to protect against rogue apps. It could probably be told that the tivo app is not allowed to detect root, once we know exactly how it does so.

(It is also a big part of the knox stuff, separating home and work.)


----------



## JonSCSL

Disconnect said:


> Neither. selinux is enabled on modern(ish) android devices to protect against rogue apps. It could probably be told that the tivo app is not allowed to detect root, once we know exactly how it does so.
> 
> (It is also a big part of the knox stuff, separating home and work.)


If you were to write something, would it be device selective or work on most devices?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## midas

I've got an HTC One M8. I reflashed the stock software and confirmed that streaming worked. I then rooted and as expected it no longer worked. From there I installed Multirom Manager .

During setup it installed a custom recovery as well as a custom kernel. I then used SuperSU to completely remove root. After root was removed I was again able to stream when booted to the stock ROM. So it appears that Tivo is not recognizing an unlocked bootloader, customer recovery or a custom kernel. It's just picking up root.

Of course when booted in the custom ROM it won't work. But at least I'm now able to boot to stock relatively easily if I have a real need for it.

For those interested, it only works on Nexus 7 (2012 & 2013), Nexus 4, Nexus 5, OnePlus One, Sony Xperia Z (yuga), Motorola Moto G and HTC One M7 and M8.


----------



## tivaulo

midas said:


> I've got an HTC One M8. I reflashed the stock software and confirmed that streaming worked. I then rooted and as expected it no longer worked. From there I installed Multirom Manager .
> 
> During setup it installed a custom recovery as well as a custom kernel. I then used SuperSU to completely remove root. After root was removed I was again able to stream when booted to the stock ROM. So it appears that Tivo is not recognizing an unlocked bootloader, customer recovery or a custom kernel. It's just picking up root.
> 
> Of course when booted in the custom ROM it won't work. But at least I'm now able to boot to stock relatively easily if I have a real need for it.
> 
> For those interested, it only works on Nexus 7 (2012 & 2013), Nexus 4, Nexus 5, OnePlus One, Sony Xperia Z (yuga), Motorola Moto G and HTC One M7 and M8.


That sounds great, but it won't work for me because I don't have root on my Nexus 7 and I don't have Tivo streaming either!

Since Tivo is not the best when it comes to software, maybe they are not looking for real root, but for files that people use for root. I say that because I think I've tried to root before but failed, so I might have something left over that is raising Tivo's flag.

But mind you, I use a Slingplayer with no problems. I just don't like sling's UI, but it's better than the current tivo app on tablet.


----------



## midas

tivaulo said:


> That sounds great, but it won't work for me because I don't have root on my Nexus 7 and I don't have Tivo streaming either!
> 
> Since Tivo is not the best when it comes to software, maybe they are not looking for real root, but for files that people use for root. I say that because I think I've tried to root before but failed, so I might have something left over that is raising Tivo's flag.


Interesting that you tried to root and failed. Are you comfortable with flashing completely back to stock software? I'm pretty sure I've seen folks with the Nexus 7 that were able to stream.



> But mind you, I use a Slingplayer with no problems. I just don't like sling's UI, but it's better than the current tivo app on tablet.


I have a Slingbox too so it wasn't a big concern to me either. But I was reflashing stock anyway so it was an interesting experiment.

ETA: Actually I just saw another poster on XDA with a Nexus 7 say it's not working for him either, unless that was you posting there too. So there may be more to this. Hopefully Tivo gets this fixed.

ETA#2: OK, Fofer posted in the other thread that it's working on his Nexus 7. I'm confused.


----------



## JonSCSL

Ok I can confirm now Tivo app is looking at just root or SuperSU app. I have a Note 3 and an S5 and went into SuperSU uninstalled root and it also uninstalled SuperSU at the same time then rebooted. Leaving Busybox and Xposed and all modules in tact. I tried Tivo app an it streamed. Soon as I used Towelroot and reinstalled SuperSU the Tivo app will not stream. So this means the Tivo app is looking at the root or most likely SuperSU installed.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## onelovekir

I don't understand why root has anything to do with anything about a streaming app for equipment that people PAID A LOT OF MONEY FOR!! People root phones, not because they're trying to be this devious thief...but because they paid for their equipment and they have a right to remove apps that take up HUGE amounts of useful space for other useful apps and because you should be able to customize your phone to look how you want it to look...just to name a couple of main reasons.

All that aside, I have the same issues with both of my Samsung Galaxy S4's (one is a work phone that I figured I would try it on). Could I please try the beta app? thanks!!


----------



## onelovekir

Also another side note...what do people do when they have phones like the OPO that has a customized version of CyanogenMod? I'm only asking cuz I have an invite and was thinking about purchasing the phone.


----------



## midas

onelovekir said:


> Also another side note...what do people do when they have phones like the OPO that has a customized version of CyanogenMod? I'm only asking cuz I have an invite and was thinking about purchasing the phone.


While the OPO comes with Cyanogenmod, it doesn't not come pre-rooted. I'm not claiming that it will work, just stating what I know.


----------



## onelovekir

midas said:


> While the OPO comes with Cyanogenmod, it doesn't not come pre-rooted. I'm not claiming that it will work, just stating what I know.


yeah I figured that it was not rooted, but it is heavily customized and since there were several people not rooted and having the same issues as a root-user (myself included), I just figured that would be a good example of a phone that should be considered when making apps. To me the bottom line is that I am a new Tivo user as of July 2014 and I love everything so far, but the fact that my wife could watch on her iPad and I had to wait since I can't stand Apple products, and now I have this issue...to me it is unacceptable to have this "flag" built into the app that will screw things up for everybody else. I feel having root has nothing to do with this app at all.


----------



## libby2cm

Fwiw, it does not appear that the app itself checks for root.. it appears the root check code is in the video player library itself. Makes it even harder..



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## midas

onelovekir said:


> yeah I figured that it was not rooted, but it is heavily customized and since there were several people not rooted and having the same issues as a root-user (myself included), I just figured that would be a good example of a phone that should be considered when making apps. To me the bottom line is that I am a new Tivo user as of July 2014 and I love everything so far, but the fact that my wife could watch on her iPad and I had to wait since I can't stand Apple products, and now I have this issue...to me it is unacceptable to have this "flag" built into the app that will screw things up for everybody else. I feel having root has nothing to do with this app at all.


Yes, heavily customized, but really so is Samsung with their Touchwiz. It sounds like Tivo had issues with the first release of the app and they are trying to fix situations where non-rooted devices aren't working. Again, I can't say the OPO will work or even work after Tivo works out all their issues. Actually I highly recommend against the OPO, so much so that I had two invitations that I let lapse rather than buy the phone. The spec to price ratio is very tempting, but I recommend you do you research before you buy.


----------



## tivaulo

midas said:


> Interesting that you tried to root and failed. Are you comfortable with flashing completely back to stock software? I'm pretty sure I've seen folks with the Nexus 7 that were able to stream.


Well, I was traveling when I tried, away from my PC, and tried the wrong method. Yes, I will go back at least a couple versions if not the original, but not because of Tivo.

Because I just found out today that there are some programs that are not allowed to stream away from home. I received a "not away from home" error before the "unauthorized device" error.

If I understand it right TW, out of laziness, flags 90% of their channels in their entirety. So, I'm SOL if that is the case. That's just awful. In between TW and Tivo, they will figure out a way that I can only watch TV if there is a member of the MPAA in my living room.

I'm that close to give up on the whole entertainment industry. I don't need them, they need me! What did people do for fun 100 years ago?


----------



## busyba

tivaulo said:


> Because I just found out today that there are some programs that are not allowed to stream away from home. I received a "not away from home" error before the "unauthorized device" error.
> 
> If I understand it right TW, out of laziness, flags 90% of their channels in their entirety. So, I'm SOL if that is the case. That's just awful. In between TW and Tivo, they will figure out a way that I can only watch TV if there is a member of the MPAA in my living room.


From what I understand, I think setting up a VPN is an effective workaround for this intentional bug.


----------



## greenawayj

Also confirming jonSCSL's observation and process to unroot, watch Tivo stream, and re-root.

And because of his post, I also researched and discovered the joys of Xposed and associated modules today. I've been a root user for some time, but running stock on the nexus 5 since January so very happy to have much more flexibility in my device than I did this morning.

Now if someone could figure out how to mask SU / root, I'd also be able to stream Tivo without jumping through hoops... (work around is good to know in case of an entertainment 'emergency', but not something I'm going to do every week... 


JonSCSL said:


> Ok I can confirm now Tivo app is looking at just root or SuperSU app. I have a Note 3 and an S5 and went into SuperSU uninstalled root and it also uninstalled SuperSU at the same time then rebooted. Leaving Busybox and Xposed and all modules in tact. I tried Tivo app an it streamed. Soon as I used Towelroot and reinstalled SuperSU the Tivo app will not stream. So this means the Tivo app is looking at the root or most likely SuperSU installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonSCSL

greenawayj said:


> Also confirming jonSCSL's observation and process to unroot, watch Tivo stream, and re-root.
> 
> And because of his post, I also researched and discovered the joys of Xposed and associated modules today. I've been a root user for some time, but running stock on the nexus 5 since January so very happy to have much more flexibility in my device than I did this morning.
> 
> Now if someone could figure out how to mask SU / root, I'd also be able to stream Tivo without jumping through hoops... (work around is good to know in case of an entertainment 'emergency', but not something I'm going to do every week...


Thanks for the plug.


----------



## ott918

The new version is on the app store. I removed the beta and confirmed mine is working with the release.


----------



## libby2cm

Mine still doesnt.. guess they are still checking for root files via Android library call. Probably only way to bypass it would be a custom kernel that allowed hooking certain native library calls.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## midas

You could also patch the actual Tivo app and skip the check entirely.


----------



## Bytez

Guess it will be a long time before anyone figures out a way, there doesn't seem to be much interest in the community. Hell, no one even figured out a way to trick the Fios Mobile app in thinking that it's connecting to a local wifi network with a Fios IP address.


----------



## JonSCSL

Bytez said:


> Guess it will be a long time before anyone figures out a way, there doesn't seem to be much interest in the community. Hell, no one even figured out a way to trick the Fios Mobile app in thinking that it's connecting to a local wifi network with a Fios IP address.


The only way is to unroot SuperSU. Then as soon as SuperSU is uninstalled the Tivo app will work. Then to reroot just flash the supersu.zip in recovery.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ehagberg

JonSCSL said:


> The only way is to unroot SuperSU. Then as soon as SuperSU is uninstalled the Tivo app will work. Then to reroot just flash the supersu.zip in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


They must be checking more than just root, because I've unrooted SuperSU and definitely don't have root anymore... but still get the failure to stream due to unauthorized modifications.


----------



## Bytez

I wonder why the Fios Mobile works on rooted devices. I think Tivo is full of it when it says they are complying with regulations from content providers.


----------



## JonSCSL

ehagberg said:


> They must be checking more than just root, because I've unrooted SuperSU and definitely don't have root anymore... but still get the failure to stream due to unauthorized modifications.


It works on both my Note 3 and my S5. Maybe it's different on other brands that are not Samsung.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bytez

JonSCSL said:


> The only way is to unroot SuperSU. Then as soon as SuperSU is uninstalled the Tivo app will work. Then to reroot just flash the supersu.zip in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Will this method work on a non-stock rom? I have a S4 running on hyperdrive rom.


----------



## JonSCSL

Bytez said:


> Will this method work on a non-stock rom? I have a S4 running on hyperdrive rom.


All I can say is try it. I went in to SuperSU and uninstalled SuperSU using its own uninstall. I did not reboot after and the Tivo app worked.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonSCSL

To regain root just flash the supersu.zip in recovery. If you need the file I can get you a link.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bytez

Ok, thanks. I never unrooted before so I was a bit paranoid. Please provide link.


----------



## JonSCSL

Go to the download section click the link that says CWM/TWRP Mobile Odin flashable
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23427715

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## midas

JonSCSL said:


> It works on both my Note 3 and my S5. Maybe it's different on other brands that are not Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It works on my HTC M8 also by just unrooting.


----------



## JonSCSL

midas said:


> It works on my HTC M8 also by just unrooting.


That's great!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ehagberg

I flashed stock rom (4.2.2) for my Samsung GT 2 7.0... and the tivo app worked then... but when I flashed a custom rom, even with root disabled, the tivo app still fails because of "unauthorized modifications"...

Why can't tivo be more transparent about what the error is all about - I'd be happy (well a little) to switch off the things that they see as "unauthorized" if reasonable, while I'm running a streaming session... but not having that info means that, apparently you just can't run anything other than stock vendor-supplied roms with root disabled. And I think that's ridiculous.


----------



## Pego99

Has someone tried the root hide android app to see if that will allow the tivo steaming in rooted devices?


----------



## JayBird

I'm not getting a Stream until there is some sort of support for streaming to my Windows tablet. I was looking into Android emulators, but this post makes me believe that all of them will end up with the same result.


----------



## Pego99

Pego99 said:


> Has someone tried the root hide android app to see if that will allow the tivo steaming in rooted devices?


The hide app just hides the icons its still rooted to tivo.


----------



## slowbiscuit

JayBird said:


> I'm not getting a Stream until there is some sort of support for streaming to my Windows tablet. I was looking into Android emulators, but this post makes me believe that all of them will end up with the same result.


You're never going to get a Stream then. But you do get it included with the Roamio Plus and Pro if you ever want to upgrade, not that it matters because it won't stream to your Windows tab.

You have other options, namely pyTivo and kmttg on Windows which will let you transfer videos for playback if you're not on a Nazi cableCo.


----------



## rich_g

ott918 said:


> Sorry I was asked not to share the link. But they said they expect to release the new build this week.


Does anyone know if this issue was corrected? I note this post about a link to a fix that was successful but never saw an official fix discussed...


----------



## Pego99

The present tivo app does stream ok to my developer edition note 4 with unlocked bootloader but not rooted. I was thinking of installing twrp recovery but was wondering if that would cause a streaming problem?


----------



## Pego99

rich_g said:


> Does anyone know if this issue was corrected? I note this post about a link to a fix that was successful but never saw an official fix discussed...


"They said" who is they?


----------



## bradleys

JayBird said:


> I'm not getting a Stream until there is some sort of support for streaming to my Windows tablet. I was looking into Android emulators, but this post makes me believe that all of them will end up with the same result.


A tivo Plex channel is now working - and that should wrk great on your tablet!


----------



## ian928

Pego99 said:


> The present tivo app does stream ok to my developer edition note 4 with unlocked bootloader but not rooted. I was thinking of installing twrp recovery but was wondering if that would cause a streaming problem?


I have TWRP installed on all my android devices (Nexus 4, Nexus 7 2013, and OnePlus One and the Tivo stream app works fine on all of them as long as I'm not rooted. If I am rooted, using the full unroot option in SuperSU allows the stream functionality to start working immediately without even needing a reboot. Then I can flash SuperSU in TWRP to regain root easily when I need it back.

And the stream app does work in Cyanogen Mod at least on my OnePlus One as well as long as it is not rooted.


----------



## Bytez

ian928 said:


> I have TWRP installed on all my android devices (Nexus 4, Nexus 7 2013, and OnePlus One and the Tivo stream app works fine on all of them as long as I'm not rooted. If I am rooted, using the full unroot option in SuperSU allows the stream functionality to start working immediately without even needing a reboot. Then I can flash SuperSU in TWRP to regain root easily when I need it back.
> 
> And the stream app does work in Cyanogen Mod at least on my OnePlus One as well as long as it is not rooted.


Are you on stock or custom rom?


----------



## ian928

Bytez said:


> Are you on stock or custom rom?


All 3 devices are on the respective stock roms, although Cyanogen Mod 11s is stock for the OnePlus One. I am using a custom kernel on the OnePlus One though (AK Kernel). I am using the stock kernel for the Nexus devices. All 3 have an unlocked bootloader as well.


----------



## Bytez

It wouldn't work on custom rom unrooted.


----------



## Herg

Bytez said:


> It wouldn't work on custom rom unrooted.


This would explain why I can't get it to work. I have an older TF101 tablet running the KatKiss ROM. I unrooted it, but it doesn't stream. With the stock ROM, I coudn't run the Tivo app at all.


----------



## lickwid

Bumping this thread. I know this won't apply to everyone yet, but since Lollipop is rolling out to some phones, I'm trying to figure out a workaround. I upgraded my Samsung Galaxy S5 to Lollipop. Rooted, but the same method isn't working at the time. If I uninstall SuperSu as I did before, my entire system will not bootup on a restart. Trying to figure out a workaround. For now, I'll just have to live without streaming on the Android phone.


----------



## ccfries

Herg said:


> This would explain why I can't get it to work. I have an older TF101 tablet running the KatKiss ROM. I unrooted it, but it doesn't stream. With the stock ROM, I coudn't run the Tivo app at all.


I got a custom ROM working with Tivo Streaming on a Nexus 6 (I have the cursed combination!)

Assuming you don't have root, or "su" executable in /system/xbin, make sure:

/default.prop should have "ro.secure=1" and "ro.debuggable=0" .. if you can't read the file directly, check them with
- adb shell getprop ro.secure
- adb shell getprop ro.debuggable

/system/build.prop should only show "user" build and should have "release-keys" instead of "test-keys" in build descriptions. (Check ro.build.description as an example, there are ~4 properties in here related to this.).

Anyway, good luck, I'm guessing the cyanogenmod users are stumped on the "test-keys" in the build.prop, probably katkiss has same issue.

[email protected]:/ # logcat | grep -i ssdrm
I/ssDrmValidator( 3459): Z=1
I/ssDrm ( 3459): Executing A
I/ssDrm ( 3459): Executing B
I/ssDrm ( 3459): Executing C
I/ssDrm ( 3459): Executing D
I/ssDrm ( 3459): Executing E
I/ssDrm ( 3459): Executing F


-Chris (who really wants to watch "Better Call Saul" on the train tomorrow morning)


----------



## Herg

ccfries said:


> I got a custom ROM working...


So, I took a look at mine with KatKiss, and there was no "su". However, ro.secure=0 and ro.debuggable=1. There was one "test-keys" at ro.build.tags, but all others said "release-keys".

After spending some more time trying to truly unroot it, I decided to give a different ROM a try. OmniROM got me to the point that ro.secure=1, but there was a "su" execuatable. I can't delete it because I'm not root.  Tivo app works, but not streaming.

Now, I've installed SuperSU, and I'm going to try using it to fully unroot it. I ran out of time to mess with it this morning.

Edit:
When I got around to trying to do a "Full Unroot", the progress window never disappeared. It did get rid of "su", but SuperSU was still installed. Tivo app still won't stream.

Like another post above, I tried Root Cloak, which didn't seem to make a difference. I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## PCurry57

JayBird said:


> I'm not getting a Stream until there is some sort of support for streaming to my Windows tablet. I was looking into Android emulators, but this post makes me believe that all of them will end up with the same result.


You'll be a very long time waiting for a Windows Stream app. However the American Megatrends ANDROID emulator AMIDuOS works well on my Windows 8.1 Notebook running a version of Jellybean 4.2.2. After installing Google Play I was able to install the TiVo app and running Stream setup I can Stream to my Notebook.

I have not attempted clicking the root option in the app. You can in the app switch back and forth turning root on and off. I don't know why you would want to if running TiVo's android app was the only reason.

The app is free to try for 30 days then its just $9.99, well worth it I'd say. I can't say if it will work of a windows surface thingy my lowend ASUS Notebook it works great.


----------



## Herg

PCurry57 said:


> However the American Megatrends ANDROID emulator AMIDuOS works well on my Windows 8.1 Notebook running a version of Jellybean 4.2.2.


I just tried this, and it was a piece of cake. I didn't even install Google Play, I just installed the Tivo app from the Amazon Market. The menus are hard to read since it insists on going portrait for them, but once the video starts, it switches to landscape. It's working great.

So, I can't stream to my Android tablet. I can't steam to my PC. ...but I CAN stream to an emulated Android tablet on my PC. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Tivo and CableLabs' delusion that there's really an issue here, when the cow has long ago left the barn.


----------



## Herg

Herg said:


> OmniROM got me to the point that ro.secure=1, but there was a "su" execuatable.


I was able to finally get this working on my TF101. I'm not sure which of these did the trick, but I started with OmniROM 4.4.4, unzipped it, modified build.prop, deleted "su", then zipped it back up.

When I tried to install it, I got an error, but I just ignored it and tried rebooting. Low and behold, streaming works. I was forced into learning (a little) about Android custom ROMs, and wasted a weekend on it.

Anyway, thanks for the hints, ccfries.


----------



## ccfries

Herg said:


> Anyway, thanks for the hints, ccfries.


Sure thing!


----------



## bradleys

I installed the android emulator on my 1st gen Surface pro - wow! That works very well...

Now I can't wait for the updated android app! 

Edit: Wow, that is an old version of the app. Tivo needs to get the promised update completed for the android guys!


----------



## PCurry57

slowbiscuit said:


> Tivo and CableLabs' delusion that there's really an issue here, when the cow has long ago left the barn.


It's totally not TiVo, it's cable labs period


----------



## slowbiscuit

We have no idea where the delusion lies, unless you have some inside info you'd like to share.


----------



## GrillMouster

The latest update that just posted today allows for streaming on rooted devices! They also added compatibility for more devices, including the Nexus 6 and Nexus 9.


----------



## justen_m

GrillMouster said:


> The latest update that just posted today allows for streaming on rooted devices! They also added compatibility for more devices, including the Nexus 6 and Nexus 9.


Not all. Streaming via Android TiVo App v3.0.0.0-799276 to my HP TouchPad running Android 4.4.4 (CyanogenMod 11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin) still doesn't work.

Unauthorized Modifications Detected
Live TV streaming will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to the Android software.
Error Code:E=22 V=200

Recorded shows, live TV (which starts recording the show so essentially it's still watching a recording) give the same error.

I was hoping it would work, but didn't expect it to. The TouchPad is definitely an antique, outdated device with a tiny number of users.  I wonder if there is a CyanogenMod version for TouchPad that would work?

I do like the new interface with the updated app. It seems to make better use of the space available on the screen to show more info and use less space for menus, etc. OnePass support is a plus, too.


----------



## jazzy01

love that the new app works on rooted devices!


----------



## Bytez

Wow, shocking that it works on rooted devices.


----------



## DrPyro2k

It isn't working on my Tab Pro 8.4 running Android 5.0.2 (CyanogenMod 12-20150401).

Unauthorized Modifications Detected
Live TV streaming will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to the Android software.
Error Code:E=22 V=200

Going to try a variety of things to see if I can get it working again.... Will Report back in a few...


----------



## DrPyro2k

Did some additional digging (at least on my Samsung Tab Pro 8.4)... It appears that I can stream with the Stock ROM even if it has been rooted and a custom recovery (TWRP) installed. It also doesn't matter if the KNOX counter has been tripped or not on a Samsung device. 

However, If i have a custom ROM installed (CM12, in this case) and it trips the Kernal flag to "custom", then the streaming won't work. Still trying to do tests, but hopefully this will help people


-DrPyro


----------



## mrsean

DrPyro2k said:


> Did some additional digging (at least on my Samsung Tab Pro 8.4)... It appears that I can stream with the Stock ROM even if it has been rooted and a custom recovery (TWRP) installed. It also doesn't matter if the KNOX counter has been tripped or not on a Samsung device.
> 
> However, If i have a custom ROM installed (CM12, in this case) and it trips the Kernal flag to "custom", then the streaming won't work. Still trying to do tests, but hopefully this will help people
> 
> -DrPyro


Good investigation work. Keep it up!


----------



## lickwid

Wow, perfect for baseball season, since they blackout the local games. I'm late to the party, but glad it works. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jurban

I just unboxed my tablet (above) and immediately installed the Tivo streaming app, only to encounter the issues described above.

After uninstalling the app, rebooting, and installing the *Tivo Classic* app the streaming function started to work.


----------



## allenfr

I just did the same thing and deleted the TIVO Stream and rebooted installed TIVO Classic and it now works fine. 
Thank you for the info.
Allen


----------



## TripFoeYa

I'm getting the same error while running stock software on a OnePlus 2:

Unauthorized Modifications Detected
Live TV streaming will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to the Android software.
Error Code:E=22 V=200


----------



## Bytez

Works fine on my rooted S6 running cleanlite rom.


----------



## PlanetJones

The latest Tivo app would not install on the Original Kindle fire(Android version too old). I Installed Cyanogenmod 11 and brought it up to KitKat thinking it would be usable now but got the Unauthorized modifications detected.

Error Code E=26 v=200

Thought it would be a good way to get some use out of an old tablet...


----------



## trooper1

justen_m said:


> Not all. Streaming via Android TiVo App v3.0.0.0-799276 to my HP TouchPad running Android 4.4.4 (CyanogenMod 11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin) still doesn't work.
> 
> Unauthorized Modifications Detected
> Live TV streaming will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to the Android software.
> Error Code:E=22 V=200
> 
> Recorded shows, live TV (which starts recording the show so essentially it's still watching a recording) give the same error.
> 
> I was hoping it would work, but didn't expect it to. The TouchPad is definitely an antique, outdated device with a tiny number of users.  I wonder if there is a CyanogenMod version for TouchPad that would work?
> 
> I do like the new interface with the updated app. It seems to make better use of the space available on the screen to show more info and use less space for menus, etc. OnePass support is a plus, too.


Check post 114 in this thread. Specifically:


> /system/build.prop should only show "user" build and should have "release-keys" instead of "test-keys" in build descriptions. (Check ro.build.description as an example, there are ~4 properties in here related to this.).


So basically, edit build.prop and replace all occurrences of "userdebug" with "user", and all "test-keys" with "release-keys".


----------



## justen_m

ccfries said:


> I got a custom ROM working with Tivo Streaming on a Nexus 6 (I have the cursed combination!)
> 
> Assuming you don't have root, or "su" executable in /system/xbin, make sure:
> 
> /default.prop should have "ro.secure=1" and "ro.debuggable=0" .. if you can't read the file directly, check them with
> - adb shell getprop ro.secure
> - adb shell getprop ro.debuggable
> 
> /system/build.prop should only show "user" build and should have "release-keys" instead of "test-keys" in build descriptions. (Check ro.build.description as an example, there are ~4 properties in here related to this.).
> 
> Anyway, good luck, I'm guessing the cyanogenmod users are stumped on the "test-keys" in the build.prop, probably katkiss has same issue.





trooper1 said:


> So basically, edit build.prop and replace all occurrences of "userdebug" with "user", and all "test-keys" with "release-keys".


I gave it a shot with terminal editor, looking at /default.prop and /system/build.prop. ro.secure and ro.debuggable are both true. There are occurences of userdebug and test-keys. Problem is both are on a read-only file system. Even as root, I can't even change the file permissions or modify either. Likewise, I can't change them to symbolic links to modified copies on a writeable file system.

A comment says build.prop is autogenerated by buildinfo.sh. I went to / and did a 'find . -name buildinfo.sh' as root, but nothing popped. I assume this was generated when the kernel was compiled and got hardcoded into the image.

Any ideas? Maybe if I boot with WebOS I can mount the Android OS filesystem as writeable?


----------



## rfryar

justen_m said:


> Problem is both are on a read-only file system. Even as root, I can't even change the file permissions or modify either.


Use ADB, copy them to your computer, modify them, then use ADB to upload them again. Reboot the android device and you should be in business.

Remember to mount the file system as root in ADB.

Good luck!

Rick


----------

